# Draft analysis - the live version



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, let's use this thread to discuss the draft while it's happening.

D. Stern is giving his yearly "Welcome to the draft" speech.....Boooooring!!!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Also, the annual chant of "Fire Layden" starts early this year. :laugh:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, the Cavs take LeBron James with the #1 pick  

What a shock


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

When does the first shock of the draft happen friends?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

In the pre-draft interview with G. Gund, he said that the Cavs wouldn't trade this pick for *any* combination of players. Not for an entire team. I guess they're pretty high on him.

It's going to be tough for James. He's got more pressure on him than on any player in the history of the NBA.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> It's going to be tough for James. He's got more pressure on him than on any player in the history of the NBA.


maybe even the history of western civilization!


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe even the history of western civilization!


Beat me to the punch.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

And the Pistons take....Darko Milicic at #2.

BTW, with his white skin and blond hair, is there an NBA player with a more undescriptive first name?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, he lost the bleached hair....but he's still a white boy.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Darko sounds nervous...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, yeah, Anthony goes to Denver with #3.

Now it gets interesting.....


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Give me a break---give the woman some privacy, don't jam a frickin mic in her face. I hate the press.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, between Darko struggling with his English and Carmelo's mom crying: we're seeing some EXCELLENT television.

Ed O.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> Darko sounds nervous...


Don't see why he should be... an 18 yr old being interviewed on TV in a language he barely speaks... seems like a low-pressure situation.

barfo


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Insightful interview with Darko that was. 

BTW, What was with him kissing all his male companions at his table? I am not homophob by any means but what happened to an ole' fashioned handshake?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Trade time??


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*radio input?*

anybody got a radio they can listen to 910 with? When I was getting out of the car and running to the house-last hting I heard was that there was a report that the Blazers had oferred someone Antonio Daniels for?????

I can't listen to radio in the house!!!!!! argh!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Insightful interview with Darko that was.
> 
> BTW, What was with him kissing all his male companions at his table? I am not homophob by any means but what happened to an ole' fashioned handshake?


Ah, but are you a Europhob? 

barfo


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiki just mentioned character was very important to him, guess there won't be any trades with Denver!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

AD is a FA.. 

I do not think we can not trade them once the season is over


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, but are you a Europhob?
> ...


I dunno... I am if it's common to kiss your male companions there.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

How many times are we going to hear Vitale gush over any player that's played in college basketball?

If Anthony's not about potential, he's going to be a lousy player. A 6'7" guy who relies on his post-up game and doesn't defend the perimeter is going to have some problems.

Of course, he WILL get better, so potential is a huge part of it. Vitale's just full of crap.

Ed O.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I hate KFXX...

I wish KFXX would just carry ESPN radio's draft coverage. These guys on there right now aren't knowledgeable at all. They keep saying all this stuff that isn't correct, and they are speculating on stupid stuff... 

I wish I had Cable TV!!!!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Bosh at #4.

I'm still not sold on this kid.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Bosh had better become more insider player when/if he adds weight to his frame or he will be nothin'.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> I'm still not sold on this kid.


Me, neither, but I think he's probably the best pick there, because the other guys all have big question marks in my mind, too.

#5 is where it starts to get interesting. I'd guess Chris Kamen is next if Miami keeps their pick. So there's my first chance to look like a fool during the actual draft...

Ed O.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

ESPN radio is talking about college football and little league baseball... this is making me furious! HULK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> It's going to be tough for James. He's got more pressure on him than on any player in the history of the NBA.


According to Rick Barry, pressure on an athlete only exists if they have doubts about their abilities, I don't think Labron has those concerns... he has more size, athletism, and feel for the game then starters in their prime, all he lacks is experience. I'm looking forward to watching the Cavs.

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> #5 is where it starts to get interesting. I'd guess Chris Kamen is next if Miami keeps their pick. So there's my first chance to look like a fool during the actual draft...


Dwyane Wade is an excellent pick, but I hate being wrong 

edit: actually, he's an excellent PLAYER but for Miami I'm not sure it's that great of a pick. Even assuming Eddie Jones is gone, taking an undersized 2 that early is questionable...

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Wade at #5 to the Heat.

Can he play PG for them? Or is this a player destined to be traded?

BTW, he joins Antawn Jamison on the "All-Mixed-Up-Letters-In-My-Name" team.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What time does Courtside start today? 6:00, same as usual?

I'm sick of KFXX's coverage...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

NY fans booing Riley - Priceless!


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

Could Miami be dealing? Wade is a repetative player on their team. We could hear "we have a trade to announce" later tonight.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Wade at #5 to the Heat.
> 
> 
> BTW, he joins Antawn Jamison on the "All-Mixed-Up-Letters-In-My-Name" team.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
:rotf:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmmm...well, it sounds like Riley IS going to try Wade out at PG.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Ford dropping based on many projections. I'll go out on a limb and say we'll have no trades announced tonight.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Kaman at 6...figures the CLippers would do that.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Clippers replace Kandi with Kaman as the #6 pick.

I guess all those reports of sub-par workouts didn't scare them away - surprise, surprise.

My first prediction of the day - we'll see the Clips back in the lottery next year.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I bet th Bulls take Pietras with #7. Then swing some sort of deal with Memphis.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> My first prediction of the day - we'll see the Clips back in the lottery next year.


Wow... really going out on a limb there! 

Poor Kamen. His career's in trouble through no fault of his own.

And I guess this just seals Kandi's departure from the Clippers, huh? It WAS practically sealed before... but now...

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NY took an undersized power forward/center? He'll fit right in!

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

we may get Barbosa yet.. 

shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Collison to the Sonics, Nice! He's one of those guys that I was hoping would go to push better prospects down to Portland.

STOMP


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

No huge surprises yet--NY picking Sweetney that early is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Now Banks! Woooohooooooo!

STOMP


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Luke goes to Seattle at 14


Would Chicago trade their pick to us?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, nbadraft.net's final mock draft is pretty darn impressive... they've got 10 out of 14 right on so far. Lampe's slid and Banks went higher than they expected, but other than that... wow.

Ed O.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> NY took an undersized power forward/center? He'll fit right in!
> 
> Ed O.


that was my immediate reaction too. What is wrong with that franchise?

They need a 1 and a 5 in the worst way and they get ANOTHER tweener forward?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

8 players to go...

who are the best 8 available


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 8 players to go...
> 
> who are the best 8 available


From my Top 20 (including #21):

Lampe
Pavlovic
Gaines
Carbarkapa
Diaw
Sofo
Barbosa
Planinic

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed- I'd be pleased to land any of those guys... but Borris the Spider... estatic

STOMP


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man...did you guys see the screw job Memphis did on Seattle. I don't think they even wanted Banks but they knew that Seattle was going to take him with 14. :laugh: Guess misery loves company...they couldnt trade up for their man so they take the player with some trade value. Gotta love the draft...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Ed- I'd be pleased to land any of those guys... but Borris the Spider... estatic
> 
> STOMP


Me, too... I could actually live with Travis Outlaw, too, since it would be consistent with the trade rumors.

But I still fear that we'll wind up with David West.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Troy Bell at 16? Sweet! Thank you, Danny Ainge!

And that it's part of a 3-way deal... that'll be fun to see.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Whats the 3 way rumor Ed?



BARBOSA BARBOSA BARBOSA to PDX


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> But I still fear that we'll wind up with David West.


No way they go with an undersized 4, Bob's picking so they'll go with upside 

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Troy Bell at 16? Sweet! Thank you, Danny Ainge!


Thank you indeed!

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Whats the 3 way rumor Ed?


Right after the pick, Katz came onto ESPN and said that there was a potential 3-way involving Bell... and they had to wait to see where Pietrus went... so maybe it was a Sonics deal that fell through? Or something with the Warriors?



> BARBOSA BARBOSA BARBOSA to PDX


Hell... let's root for Lampe to keep sliding! 

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think New Orleans, Utah and Boston will potentially take guards

I think Atlanta will take Lampe


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think New Orleans, Utah and Boston will potentially take guards

I think Atlanta will take Lampe


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think New Orleans, Utah and Boston will potentially take guards

I think Atlanta will take Lampe


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> But I still fear that we'll wind up with David West.


Current fear (this one's for you, bfan1): Brian Cook.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

What do you really think TB?

STOMP


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow...Jones is a surprise. Will Lampe keep slipping??


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Dahntay Jones to the Celtics.

Sweet... 

And a trade, according to Katz: Memphis overpays for two guys they coulda got in the second round, getting Jones and Bell for Banks and the #27 pick.

Good move for the Celtics.

Ed O.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm shocked West went so early--looks like a bunch of HS kids will be available as well as Barbosa.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Lampe, Diaw and Barbosa are all still there, with Portland picking 3rd...

Why do I feel like I'm going to be disappointed? 

Ed O.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Lampe, Diaw and Barbosa are all still there, with Portland picking 3rd...
> 
> Why do I feel like I'm going to be disappointed?
> ...


I think we're gonna be happy however this goes!!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

WOOO-HOOO!!

Lampe, Barbosa, Outlaw?? WHOSE IT GONNA BE!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Come on: 

LAMPE!

A shooter! A big, young guy!

Come *ON!*

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

we need a tall talented PG badly... even if he can not speak English

Barbosa, Barbosa, Barbosa


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Awwwwwww, Atlanta shatters the dream. Lampe? Barbosa? 

STOMP


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*green room*

who's the kid still stuck in the green room?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Come on:
> 
> LAMPE!
> ...


NOT COOK! 

LAMPE!

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I have had John Hammonds as GM on my signature for weeks...


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Cook?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> NOT COOK!
> ...


heh heh heh :devil:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

IT'S OUTLAW!!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland should trade a future 1st and nab Lampe ...

I'm glad the Lakers took Brian Cook.

Looks like a Denver deal is going to go down... I'm listening to what Patterson's going to say about him on KXL now...

Ed O.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Portland should trade a future 1st and nab Lampe ...
> 
> I'm glad the Lakers took Brian Cook.
> ...


What Denver deal? Can you elaborate??


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*oh the agony!*

I could deal with Brian playing anywhere BUT LA! How am I gonna support him if he plays for the enemy???
:banghead: 

My feelings are strong because I know Brian's family and was looking forward to having him around in PDX! 
@#!!!!%%&!%_&!#&$^#$(#(%(&%(#& 

:upset:

congrats ED O. you win :dead:

PS-he's better than you give him credit for Ed O. You'll see.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do not know which is worse our pick or the speed of this site. Its taken me 20 minutes to get back to this thread. I understand why, its just frustrating.


Patterson says there is no truth to that rumor at all. It has not even been discussed.... 


The rumor is: 
Denver sends us Marcus Camby, and some say Rodney White
We send Denver Sabas and Travis Outlaw...

some have even said we get Juwan Howard instead of Camby




Well the Spurs selected Barbosa....


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> Well the Spurs selected Barbosa....


And then they traded him to Phoenix for a future first rounder...:sigh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> Well the Spurs selected Barbosa....


Then they traded him to the Suns for a future #1. Portland should have done the deal to nab either Lampe or Barbosa.

Suns scoop Portland again, it seems 

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> Patterson says there is no truth to that rumor at all. It has not even been discussed....
> 
> ...


It's interesting that both the Blazers and the Nuggets have been SO emphatic about Marcus Camby not being traded to Portland... it seems there's some smoke there, so a Howard deal (probably coupled with a Rasheed trade to another team) would seem to still be in play...

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am disappointed as I feared..


looks like my only hope for a smile today is to trade Sabas and Outlaw for Juwan Howard...

come on Juwan! save the day...

man this is pathetic


----------

